# We did it! Uromastyx Geyri hatching!



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

After 69 days of incubation and many heart stopping moments, we have finally been blessed with our first ever hatchling Uromastyx Geyri Red phase (aka Saharan Uromastyx) and I just wanted to share a few pics of the first little guy/girl to hatch!

This is what we found at 9pm on Thursday 8/7/10









This was the progress made by Friday morning with some more eggs dimpling









Trying to get his fat tummy out









I just couldn't resist picking the egg up for a moment









Yay! Finally made it!









Such a little cutie!









I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## blurry_121 (Apr 8, 2008)

:gasp::2thumb::no1::notworthy: Well Done !!!!!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Awwww that's cute :flrt:


----------



## lushlily (Jun 27, 2010)

congrats i bet ur so proud i am wen any of my animals giv birth or hatch i have rabbit babies at the min n im so proud of the mother for takin care of them as its her 1st litter and they usually abandon the 1st lot i hope all make it to adult life and live very healthy lives awww they look sooo cute


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks to all for the nice comments!

We had another two pips this morning, one of which is out and one still halfway, no more new pips as yet, but I'm sure the next couple of days will bring more


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

lil cutie congrats<3


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

T'is a beauty


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

It's lovely! How big do these grow?


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Uro Hatchlings are the cutest ever! :2thumb:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome pics, it's a beauty :flrt:


----------

